# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Pershendetje

## Ad'Anderseni

Jam një shkrimtar disident ,I refuzuar nga 50 shtëpi botuese. Erdha këtu se ndihesha shumë i vetmuar. Pranoni miq?

----------


## Neteorm

Pershendetje dhe miresevjen, ketu mund te shkruash botimet e tua dhe te jesh i sigurt qe do lexohen edhe me shume se sa ne shtepite botuese.

----------

Eloh ! (10-03-2021)

----------


## Ad'Anderseni

Faleminderit për mundësinë që më jepni.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Mirsevjen. Disident ne çfare ? Perse ta kane refuzuar botimin e librit ? Libri shpreh ndonje ideologji,kallzim apo ndonje arsye tjeter ?

----------


## Ad'Anderseni

Thjesht fare ,nuk kam lekë. Kam fituar dy çmime kombëtare në letërsi ,kam publikuar në dy websajte të huaja disa përralla në anglisht, që kanë shkuar 50 000 lexime,por nuk kam lekë. Si rrjedhojë ,më kanë nxjerrë thuajse me shkelma përjashta nga çdo shtëpi botuese shqiptare. Ai shkrimtar që nuk ka lekë ,është disident ,dhe nuk i botohen librat...je i talentuar ti? Pune e madhe fort,a ke para?

----------


## Ad'Anderseni

Këtu janë shkrimet e mija në anglisht:https://www.booksie.com/611733-the-mermaids-genesis

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Me vjen keq qe te paskan refuzuar per probleme financiare...por si shkrimtar duhet ti japesh "kuptim" fjales,fjala disident ka nje kuptim kundershtues,te papajtueshem etj etj nuk ka kuptim thjeshte mospranimin.

----------


## Ad'Anderseni

E drejtë,duhej ta vija në thonjëza. Por,jetojmë në sistemin e parasë ,ai që nuk ka para nuk botohet. Tek shtëpia botuese "Ada",vetëm për ti lexuar njëherë ,më kërkuan 100 euro,tek "Toena" 50,tek "Dudaj" 150. Unë s'kisha,por edhe të kisha ,nuk i jepja.Pra,i bie që unë të jem kundër sistemit,njëfarë disidenti më demek....sepse kërkoj të botohem pa paguar.

----------


## Eloh !

> Jam një shkrimtar disident ,I refuzuar nga 50 shtëpi botuese. Erdha këtu se ndihesha shumë i vetmuar. Pranoni miq?


Mire se erdhe.

----------


## Ad'Anderseni

Mirë se ju gjeta.

----------

Eloh ! (10-03-2021)

----------


## Albo

Pershendetje,

Ke ardhur në vendin e duhur. Në forumin shqiptar, mund të lexosh, shkruash, diskutosh pa pagesë. Si shkrimtar që je, të ftoj të eksplorosh Forumin e Letersise që është shumë i pasur me shkrime nga shkrimtarë të rinj e të vjetër shqiptarë e botërore. Atje do te gjesh edhe Listen e Shkrimtareve Shqiptare. Nese nuk e gjen veten ne liste, mund te te shtojme ne te.

Hap nje teme tek forumi i letersise, ku mund te hedhesh krijimtarine tende. Shume poete e shkrimtare shqiptare kane bere te njejten gje ne forum ne vite.

Ne nuk jemi ne biznesin e botimit te librave, por jemi ne biznesin e ruajtjes, vleresimit dhe trashegimit te kultures shqiptare. Mund te lexoxh per Misionin e Forumit.

Ja kalofsh sa me bukur ne forum.
Albo

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> E drejtë,duhej ta vija në thonjëza. Por,jetojmë në sistemin e parasë ,ai që nuk ka para nuk botohet. Tek shtëpia botuese "Ada",vetëm për ti lexuar njëherë ,më kërkuan 100 euro,tek "Toena" 50,tek "Dudaj" 150. Unë s'kisha,por edhe të kisha ,nuk i jepja.Pra,i bie që unë të jem kundër sistemit,njëfarë disidenti më demek....sepse kërkoj të botohem pa paguar.


Nuk e di se si funksjonojn shtepite botuese por duke qene Shqiperia nje vend totalisht i korruptuar do ishte e pallogjikshme qe edhe shtepite botuese te mos ishin brenda atij sistemi. Por edhe kete qe shtepite botuese per te lexuar nje doreshkrim,qe per ta botuar kerkojne leke nuk e kisha degjuar,per te mos thene qe eshte e veshtire edhe per ta imagjinuar ! 

Per Ne si shoqeri shqiptare mendoj se fjala disident ka kuptim me te rendesishem se pothuajse ne te gjitha shoqerite e tjera sepse edhe gjate komunizmit njerezit disident kane qene shume te ralle,ka qene nje mungese shume e rendesishme.Nga kjo trashgimeri e se kaluares,e mungeses se disidences, mbase vjen mbase edhe pranimi ose nenshtrimi ndaj sistemit te sotem,me pak fjale shoqerise shqiptare i kane munguar gjithmone rebelet apo disidentet anti-sistem.

----------


## Ad'Anderseni

Unë jam fillestar. Nuk marr vesh nga forumet.Tashti sa publikova këtu tek ju  përrallën "Pesë Shokët" ,dhe as nuk e di ku ndodhet.

----------


## Ad'Anderseni

> Nuk e di se si funksjonojn shtepite botuese por duke qene Shqiperia nje vend totalisht i korruptuar do ishte e pallogjikshme qe edhe shtepite botuese te mos ishin brenda atij sistemi. Por edhe kete qe shtepite botuese per te lexuar nje doreshkrim,qe per ta botuar kerkojne leke nuk e kisha degjuar,per te mos thene qe eshte e veshtire edhe per ta imagjinuar ! 
> 
> Per Ne si shoqeri shqiptare mendoj se fjala disident ka kuptim me te rendesishem se pothuajse ne te gjitha shoqerite e tjera sepse edhe gjate komunizmit njerezit disident kane qene shume te ralle,ka qene nje mungese shume e rendesishme.Nga kjo trashgimeri e se kaluares,e mungeses se disidences, mbase vjen mbase edhe pranimi ose nenshtrimi ndaj sistemit te sotem,me pak fjale shoqerise shqiptare i kane munguar gjithmone rebelet apo disidentet anti-sistem.


Për nder,lekë duan për t'i lexuar si fillim,pastaj te zhvasin mirë. Në 50 shtëpi botuese ku shkova,më nxorën jashtë pa i lexuar shkrimet. Në 95% të tyre gjeta ca gra dhe vajza ,që loznin më telefona,ose shihnin telenovela....aty e kuptova se e kishte hanger dreqi këtë punë,dhe përfundimisht hoqa dorë.

----------


## Ad'Anderseni

> Pershendetje,
> 
> Ke ardhur në vendin e duhur. Në forumin shqiptar, mund të lexosh, shkruash, diskutosh pa pagesë. Si shkrimtar që je, të ftoj të eksplorosh Forumin e Letersise që është shumë i pasur me shkrime nga shkrimtarë të rinj e të vjetër shqiptarë e botërore. Atje do te gjesh edhe Listen e Shkrimtareve Shqiptare. Nese nuk e gjen veten ne liste, mund te te shtojme ne te.
> 
> Hap nje teme tek forumi i letersise, ku mund te hedhesh krijimtarine tende. Shume poete e shkrimtare shqiptare kane bere te njejten gje ne forum ne vite.
> 
> Ne nuk jemi ne biznesin e botimit te librave, por jemi ne biznesin e ruajtjes, vleresimit dhe trashegimit te kultures shqiptare. Mund te lexoxh per Misionin e Forumit.
> 
> Ja kalofsh sa me bukur ne forum.
> Albo


Nëse mund të më shtoni,mirë do ishte. Unë nuk marr vesh nga këto. Tashti sa publikova këtu përrallën "Pesë Shokët",dhe vras mendjen ku ta gjej.

----------


## Albo

> Unë jam fillestar. Nuk marr vesh nga forumet.Tashti sa publikova këtu tek ju  përrallën "Pesë Shokët" ,dhe as nuk e di ku ndodhet.


Ne krye fare te forumit, kliko mbi "SHOQERIA" dhe atje do te renditen te gjitha temat e tua dhe miqve te tu ne forum. Eshte menyra me e thjeshte per te gjetur temat qe ke hapur. Menyra tjeter eshte te klikosh mbi emrin tend ne kete teme dhe kliko mbi "Lexo Postimet" ose "Lexo Profilin". Po te klikosh tek "RISITE E FORUMIT" te dalin temat dhe postimet me te fundit ne forum nga gjithe antaret e forumit

Ki parasysh qe materialet ne forum jane te ndara ne forume te vecanta, ku ne cdo forum mund te hapesh tema per diskutim ne te cilat marrin pjese gjithe antaret e forumit, sic eshte kjo tema qe ke hapur ketu. Dhe mund edhe te postosh nje mesazh ne nje teme te hapur prej teje ose nga antaret e tjere, ku ti shpreh mendimin tend. Ky eshte postimi yt.

Albo

----------


## Ad'Anderseni

> Ne krye fare te forumit, kliko mbi "SHOQERIA" dhe atje do te renditen te gjitha temat e tua dhe miqve te tu ne forum. Eshte menyra me e thjeshte per te gjetur temat qe ke hapur. Menyra tjeter eshte te klikosh mbi emrin tend ne kete teme dhe kliko mbi "Lexo Postimet" ose "Lexo Profilin".
> 
> Ki parasysh qe materialet ne forum jane te ndara ne forume te vecanta, ku ne cdo forum mund te hapesh tema per diskutim ne te cilat marrin pjese gjithe antaret e forumit, sic eshte kjo tema qe ke hapur ketu. Dhe mund edhe te postosh nje mesazh ne nje teme te hapur prej teje ose nga antaret e tjere, ku ti shpreh mendimin tend. Ky eshte postimi yt.
> 
> Albo


Ok,po bej ashtu...

----------


## Albo

> Ok,po bej ashtu...


Tani qe shpenzove pak kohe dhe u ambientove me forumin, do te isha kurioz te lexoja se cilat jane pershtypjet tuaja te para mbi forumin?

Albo

----------


## Ad'Anderseni

> Tani qe shpenzove pak kohe dhe u ambientove me forumin, do te isha kurioz te lexoja se cilat jane pershtypjet tuaja te para mbi forumin?
> 
> Albo


Tani për tani me duket si labirint.

----------


## NoName

> Tani për tani me duket si labirint.


Forumi Shqiptar eshte Labirinti i mendimeve.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

